# Enniskillen 100 Revival



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

I was at the Enniskillen 100 Revival meeting yesterday to commemorate the running of a road race which last run in 1949. It was a great day out with loads of people, bikes and cars. Was a brilliant opportunity to bring my photography up to scratch as well!

These are just some of the pictures:






































































































































​And then the cars!






















































​One of the rally men had a man from the council with him so was doing his best to scare him!








​
The rest of the pictures are on my Facebook page. Click here to go to it.

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Well you're certainly getting the hang of panning. 

Well done


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done some very nice shots you got


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks guys. Was great fun and something very different for me. Organisers took me for a proper photographer as soon as I arrived so I got a front row seat!

Stevie


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Nice pictures mate


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------

